# RIP Cooper



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Such a sad story, makes me quite angry.

RIP wee man.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tiffs-dog-grooming-parlour.html#axzz2JvHeNU6e


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a sad, sad story.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Poor little mite breaks my heart, we've only had Charlie 6 weeks and I would be devastated if we lost him!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It is a very sad story but their has got to be more too it. 

If the shop was closed for the day the door should have been locked. 


So sad that three dog have now lost their lives, I know some lovely mastiffs, they are strong dogs but in general have a lovely nature.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How awful, run free at the bridge little Cooper. Heartbreaking story


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I really couldn't imagine, tragic .


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG such a sad sad story nothing can be said to ease the loss.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How awful for all concerned.....such a sorry tale.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a terrible thing to happen, really really sad.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just tragic and to have to witness this as an owner is beyond comprehension 

xxx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Words fail me. RIP Cooper.


----------



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just tragic :-(


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

I saw this in the news - just heartbreaking


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sad for little Cooper, poor little fella. Sorry to his family. What a tragedy.


----------

